

Recplay: Motorbike simulation record player - vmorgulis
http://maxdamantus.github.io/recplay/?show

======
vmorgulis
Source code:
[https://github.com/Maxdamantus/recplay](https://github.com/Maxdamantus/recplay)

Another website using the tool:
[http://www.recsource.tv/](http://www.recsource.tv/)

------
sigvef
Elastomania! There is still an active community of players playing an online-
enabled mod of this 15+ year old game over at
[http://www.elmaonline.net](http://www.elmaonline.net) \-- come say hi :D

------
sanoli
Anyone knows of a simple simulator where you draw a bike/car (very simple
model, just two wheels connected to the body by some simple lines, and then
the model would run autonomously through a terrain, the purpose being to try
and draw one that wouldn't crash or would go faster than your last successful
one? I played it a lot some time ago (couple of years ago, I think), and never
found it again.

~~~
jwecker
I know the one. [http://boxcar2d.com/](http://boxcar2d.com/) is similar
(possibly based on the one you're referring to but it looks like it's been
updated). Also this:
[http://rednuht.org/genetic_cars_2/](http://rednuht.org/genetic_cars_2/)

~~~
sanoli
It was just like these, but you got to draw the vehicles instead of having
them be generated.

------
Mizza
Oh, man!

This gave me a massive wave of nostalgia.. haven't played Elastomania in an
incredibly long time. Loved being a little kid and making giant loop-de-loops
in this game.

Why did you make this now, of all times?

EDIT: Apparently there's still a vibrant community around this old game!
Amazing!
[http://www.recsource.tv/r/vkrdyhlbzj](http://www.recsource.tv/r/vkrdyhlbzj)

------
Exuma
Can someone explain what's going on?

------
hbz
My jaw dropped when I saw it was Elastomania. Love that game!!

